# colourants



## terr (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi you lot have been so helpful I wondered whether you could now help me with this problem, I live in Nottingham in UK and cannot find a supplier that stocks colourants or fragrance oils for soap making ( by this i mean an actual shop that i can go to ) there are a few online but the postage costs are really high


----------



## Saponista (Mar 28, 2015)

I live in the UK and haven't found any shops to buy fragrance oils from unfortunately. Essential oils can be found in places like Holland and Barrett, but are usually ridiculously overpriced. Have you tried looking on eBay? Shops like mother natures goodies, mystic moments and freshskin have ebay stores and single small purchases often come with free or cheap postage.


----------



## terr (Mar 28, 2015)

hi thanks for this , by the way i bought some fragrance oil from fresh skin, it arrived today couldnt wait to try it so made some lard soap looked really nice until i added the fragrance !! it then just riced is there any way to save this?


----------



## Saponista (Mar 28, 2015)

Sonya posted a cheap ebay store for UK cosmetic Mica, that might be of interest to you too. 

If your soap seized, you can heat it up in a crock pot and get it mixed back together. If you don't have one, you can put your soap in strong double bagged ziploc bags and heat it in boiling water until it melts, then smoosh it around until it is mixed up thoroughly and plop it back into the mould. It won't be pretty, but it will be safe to use after curing.


----------



## terr (Mar 28, 2015)

hi sonya thanks will try this however now not sure whether to trust fresh skin , have you ever brought from them?


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 28, 2015)

How about frosting colorants? Some will stay true in CP - red 40, white (has titanium dioxide).


----------



## terr (Mar 29, 2015)

*colorants*

hi dixie , what are frosted colourants and where can i get them also how do they work?


----------



## Saponista (Mar 29, 2015)

Fresh skin are fine, I have bought many essential oils and fragrances from them. Some fragrances just don't work in cold process soap.


----------



## terr (Mar 29, 2015)

hi soponista , can you tell me the best ones to get from fresh skin as their prices are reasonable and I am not wealthy


----------



## Saponista (Mar 29, 2015)

Fragrance oils are very hit and miss, the more expensive companies that you didn't want to use because of postage will tell you if their fragrances work in cold process. If you contact fresh skin  then they may be able to tell you whether a certain fragrance you are interested in will work or not. Most essential oils will be fine apart from cinnamon and clove. Floral fragrance oils and anything with vanilla in will likely cause seizing and discolouration. Hope that helps a bit but fragrance can be a minefield.


----------

